# Mucking Out!



## CanadianaSally (Jul 19, 2013)

Anyone else have pics to share mucking out stalls??


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

Dang thats a nice looking stall lol


----------



## roadswarrior (Sep 20, 2013)

You are WAY to clean. 

I work off some of my board 1 day a week doing 20+ stalls and paddocks. By the end I'm a sweaty, dirty disaster.


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

As a "Master Mucker" I seriously question your passion to muck. I event muck and I can easily spot an imposter and I believe you may be one. I notice you have no actual muck on your rake nor do I see any muck miniatures on the floor of the stall. I fear that you are merely pushing the muck under the abundance of hay. This technique is commonly referred to in the industry as when "poo comes to shove".

Muck needn't be a chore. It can be a career. 

My very best to you !


----------



## Trinity Ridge (Nov 27, 2013)

CanadianaSally said:


> Anyone else have pics to share mucking out stalls??



as a builder, above all else, im most impressed with that stall door. that is quality there. and those hinges........IMPRESSIVE!! ive never seen anything like them.


----------



## CanadianaSally (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I look like an imposter? Are you serious? The stable is brand new and has only had horses in it for 5 months. It's not big either, just 5 stalls (3 are 12x18 and 2 are 12x16). I only have 4 horses in the barn as one stall we use for hay. My husband snapped the pic when I first started and I do deep bedding (the floors are dropped down by 5") so it looks pretty clean on top. It was also -25C when this pic was taken so you don't sweat when it's that cold!! 

I have pics of the stable from when it was built to now here if you want to see! https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152814533085037.1073741831.903555036&type=1&l=348462aa62


----------



## CanadianaSally (Jul 19, 2013)

Trinity Ridge... the stable was built by Post Farm Structures... they build beautiful stables, you can see their website here... Equine - Post Farm Structures


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

I was just kidding about being an "imposter" mucker (actually my whole post was in jest). Sorry.

I do agree with Trinity in praising your stalls......some of the nicest I have seen.

Would love to see your horses.


----------



## CanadianaSally (Jul 19, 2013)

Phew!!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

IF I post mucking pictures it will be AFTER:
1) the stalls are cleaned and bedded
2) the 2013 cobwebs are cleaned up
3) the aisleway is clear
4) the clutter in front of my grain room and tack room has been moved
If I posted pre-mucking, you might think my horses live in an equine ghetto!! =b
IMO this picture is just an ad for the stall vendor.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

As pretty as they are, they are still cages that entrap horses who were meant to run if it perceives a predator.


----------



## CanadianaSally (Jul 19, 2013)

The doors are only shut when I'm cleaning out so they always have access to run in and out... the prefer to be in the stalls... warmer in the winter and a break from the flies in summer! We don't have any horse predators here... they only act scared of my broom and each other... but I know what you mean. Are you anti-stall? I don't agree with keeping horses out 24/7, it would be detrimental to them long term.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

You don't agree with keeping horses out 24/7 because it would be detrimental to them long run? 

Dang. I better quit abusing my two who have lived just about their entire lives outdoors without issue. Or my mare who lived to the grand old age of 30, whose arthritis would've killed her a couple years earlier if she hadn't been out moving around 24/7. 

Oh! I know, I better call my friend and tell her that her vet who specifically told her "no stalling for your mare due to her arthritis" was completely wrong and it's detrimental to her health. 

Don't throw stones about other people's horse keeping practices. I doubt your stalls would pass my cleanliness judgement.


----------



## CanadianaSally (Jul 19, 2013)

Wow I'm sure getting a warm welcome here!! No where did I say it was abusive to keep YOUR horses outside full time and I'm entitled to my opinion like you are yours. What kind of horses do you have? Not all horses are fine with living outside in Canada full time... absolutely it would be detrimental to warmblood pregnant jumping horses. And I've had arthritic horses... being in an open concept stall stable (which we have) is definitely better than slipping and skidding on sheer ice that we have outside right now. I'm not so sure why you are being so quick to attack me??


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

CanadianaSally said:


> I don't agree with keeping horses out 24/7, it would be detrimental to them long term.



I'm responding to this statement right here. There is no evidence that it is detrimental to keep horses out 24/7. 

Yes, some horses do need to come in in adverse weather or for specific reasons or for their health. Sometimes stalls are necessary for the convenience of the owner and sometimes horses prefer stalls for one reason or the other. There are many reasons a stall can or even should be used to keep horses. There are just as many for not keeping a horse in a stall.

I live in MN and while my winters aren't _quite_ as adverse as some parts of Canada, I am well used to icy, sub zero, blizzard, and other such conditions. The horses I've known that lived outdoors 24/7 included: TWH, QH, TB, Welsh, Minis, Saddlebreds, Warmbloods, QH broodmares, Hanoverian, Arabian, etc, etc. Really a wide variety. 

I have no problem with your PREFERENCE for stalls in the slightest, however I do have an issue with you saying that being kept outdoors is detrimental to the long term health of the horse.


----------



## Trinity Ridge (Nov 27, 2013)

and.......how many predators get into a barn?


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Your stalls aren't abusive. They are gosh darn beautiful and I'm just jelly. =b


----------



## mrstorres2566 (Apr 25, 2013)

Wow! I work for a pretty big and fancy equestrian center and even our stalls aren't that beautiful. JEALOUS!


----------

